

Show HN: Webapp for gathering feedback about images etc (Rails Rumble)  - RowanH
http://weevu.net/

======
RowanH
Hey so I'm one of the team that built this app - we're super stoked to have
pulled it off over the weekend. We focussed on trying to build the best UX for
annotating and commenting on pictures/images/screenshots/wireframes as well as
a super easy flow to signup and get started. Heavy reliance on raphael.js for
the canvas work and rails obviously on the backend.

Would love to get comments/feedback from the HN community. Once judging is
over we'd love to package it up - tidy up the loose ends and put it in a
permanent home.

